# Van space back to UK



## cascaissunny (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi, we are leaving Portugal and have a few pieces of furniture we would love to take back to Surrey. IS there anyone who offers space in a van? It could be from anytime to the end of June, thank you!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

There is a man who lives nearby who does a run once a week from Portugal to UK his names is Trinidad. He takes part loads and is reasonable.


----------



## AidanMcK (Nov 21, 2011)

Do you have an email address for this guy Siobhain?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

His name is Trinidade. 
Speaks perfect English 
He is due back in Portugal tonight so he can be contacted on his Portuguese number from tomorrow


mobile	969636546
work	0777 - 061 6117
main	262605581

home	[email protected]


----------



## cascaissunny (Mar 8, 2015)

thank you so much!!! very helpful indeed


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

I have some furniture being delivered to me near Ansiao,from the UKby Sprinter van on 20 th of this month,he is returning empty,so could take your furniture quite easily,he is from London,so Surrey not a problem

His name is Claudio Conde,his UK mobile is 07903 235022,tell him David has put you in touch,he is very helpful.


Regards and good luck,


David


----------



## kingsgate (Mar 14, 2015)

I am helping my friend take a Sprinter van full of his stuff to Portugal in early April, and will be coming back on 14th April with an empty van - so if you want anything taking (I will end up in London) please send me a message!


----------



## cascaissunny (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi, thank you so much for your help before. If any member knows of anyone going back to the UK with an empty van in June please get in touch, thanks!!


----------

